# Need Advise



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a benq MW512 projector which has a great picture, but i have noticed a kind of strobe light effect on the screen about 1/3 of the screen only, more in the middle of it, when the pj is turned on at first it takes about 20 mins for it to start this strobe light effect and then it comes and goes from there on, the color wheel etc is all good yet.

Would this maybe be a DMD Chip problem as to maybe some of those little mirrors making this effect, the picture is still great and when you unplug or restart the pj this strobe is gone for about 20 mins again and then comes and goes after that again, and sometimes will go away for quite a while, i looked online for any info on this but could not find anything about this problem.

I wanted to post here before i had to get in touch with benq themselfs, but maybe somebody here has come across a problem like this as any help on this situation would be great..thanks for reading this. 

Just curious a lamp itself could not do something like this as only 1/3 of the screen is only affected and if it was a lamp issue it would cover the whole screen or the lamp not work at all..may have to get in touch with benq and see if their support can help..but i am going to take the cover off it soon and see if any dust is maybe making it do this. :blink:


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure if double posting is allowed as i could not find it in the rules unless i missed it somehow and if not allowed i apologize for doing it, about my PJ i noticed when i don't use the air-conditioning in my place this flicking is much less and the PJ is not near the A/C but it is only about 4 -5 inches from the ceiling but not above the A/C at all.

The picture and brightness is still awesome, and i read if it was a dmd chip that usually white spots are all over the screen which is not in my case at all..maybe a good cleaning of the unit first and see how it performs after that and check the lamp to make sure it is not maybe flickering..i have a new ceiling mount for it instead of that shelf i have it on now..so i can take the PJ down and clean it up and inspect things and put it back up on it's new mount and see how it goes as i am still not sure what really is causing this..but it is a lot less since not using the A/C..i am going to still get in contact with benq support and see if they will maybe know of a problem like this.

But some companies support system isn't to good..but hopefully benq will get back to me on this..:huh:..have a good day to you all. :wave:


----------

